# Best of the Supermarkets



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

If you were able create your best of 'compilation' of the supermarkets here what would it look like? 

Here's mine:

Bakery - Choithrams (although Park n Shop runs it close)
Butchery - Waitrose 
Pork section - Waitrose/Spinneys
Fruit and veg - Waitrose/Spinneys 
Fish - Waitrose 
Cheese - Waitrose 
Deli - Waitrose (although gone downhill from when it first opened)
Dairy - Choithrams
Pet Food - Choithrams
Toiletries - No preference
'One offs' from UK - Park n Shop
Price - probably Choithrams

I don't use Carrefour or Geant so can't include them.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Choithrams is ridiculously expensive where I live, so my list would be as follows:

Bakery - Spinneys
Butchery - Spinneys 
Pork section - Choithrams
Fruit and veg - Spinneys
Fish - Lulu's
Cheese - Spinneys 
Deli - No preference
Dairy - No preference
Pet Food - Lulu's
Toiletries - Carrefour
'One offs' from UK - No Preference
Price - Definitely Lulu's or Carrefour


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha! I was gonna point out LuLu's for fish! Proper hidden gem! Also one of the few places you can get real charcoal and not just briquettes.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Butchery - Park n Shop
Pork section - Spinneys
Bakery - Choitram

Everything else - no real preference


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Why not just cut to the chase and ask folk whether they'd like to be tazored or cs gassed?


(Not a fan of doing the big shop)


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Carrefour is my favourite for running people over with my shopping trolley!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can I be zapped whilst being gassed?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Butchery - Park N Shop (no contest)
Bakery - Spinneys/Waitrose

For good value fruit & veg, Union Co-Op. Also for general household items as cheaper than anywhere else. Aswaaq is also good value for many things.

Loathe Carrefour and their queues.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I buy everything at Waitrose. On the odd chance that I am in MoE, I then purchase cleaning products from Carrefour but generally cannot stand Carrefour because as has been pointed out, there are long queues, people literally run you over with their trolleys, plus I do not rate the quality of the food.


----------

